# Grassy weed in shady part of kbg reno



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Any experts want to weigh in on Id of below? I know it's not poa a ....as I have plenty of that as well and this is noticeably different and never got seed heads.

It seems prevalent in one shady area of lawn but not really anywhere else.

These are already hand pulled. They pulled very easy with no tools after a good rain. I also did a blanket spray of tenacity (generic) 3oz rate yesterday, so we will see what that does.

If it was triv, where are the stallons? Anyone have a pic of triv stallons? How do you get rid of triv salons.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Some have suggested triv, but based on most other pics I've seen it doesn't seem like it cause the blades seem to want to lay flat versus stand up?


----------

